# Blank spaces in HTML



## abeer_d (Aug 29, 2002)

Hello,
Could anyone please tell me what tags can be used to insert blank spaces between words while coding HTML documents.
Thanx.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

You mean so you can have more than one space between words?


use &amp;nbsp;

eg

word1 &amp;nbsp;&amp;nbsp;&amp;nbsp;&amp;nbsp;&amp;nbsp;&amp;nbsp;&amp;nbsp;&amp;nbsp; word2

becomes

word1 &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; word2


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Or the < br > tag. Use one < br > for each space you want. Only take away the spaces before and after the br. Take care. angel


----------



## DJ [email protected] (Aug 8, 2001)

The &lt;br /&gt; tag is used for new lines.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

OOPS! 
YOU
ARE
RIGHT!
angel


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I have also created a transparent gif and used it as a spacer.


John


----------



## deuce868 (Nov 2, 2000)

Yes, a transparent gif is one of the must have tools in a web developers arsenal. =)


Spacing really depends on what you are trying to achieve. If you had a page we could look at we could probably help out a lot more.


----------



## abeer_d (Aug 29, 2002)

Hi deuce868,
What I am trying to achieve by means of space might be explained by the following.

For eg. if a line of text on my webpage reads like this :

HELLO EVERYONE

How do I get the spaces in it?That's my question.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

< HTML >
< BODY >

HELLO EVERYBODY < BR >

or do you mean this?

H E L L O E V E R Y B O D Y ?

To do that use "& n b s p ;" w/o the spaces in between or the " marks.


----------



## TypeSK (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deuce868:_
> *Yes, a transparent gif is one of the must have tools in a web developers arsenal. =)
> *


that and maybe the use of tables?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Tables would help a lot with spacing.

Here is a rough page I threw together a hile back if you want pointers on tables http://www.waterpondwebsites.com/howdoi/tables.html

Let us know if that and the gif does what you want.


----------



## abeer_d (Aug 29, 2002)

how do u get spaces with the help of tables?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

By either leaving a < TD > blank or putting a transparent spacer gif in them.


----------



## Snake~eyes (Apr 18, 2002)

I can't recall using a transparent gif once for spacing.

I dont think its needed.

Tables are the key.

-Snake


----------



## TypeSK (Mar 16, 2002)

well, yea, just set the table cell width to a certain width, but i have found that with netscape, if there is nothing there, it treats it as if the cell was never there .... at least in my experience


----------



## DJ [email protected] (Aug 8, 2001)

1) Snakey is right, tables crank

2) Netscape is crap, I don't bother trying to develop for Netscape, there's too many stupid little things, especially in CSS.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

snake ~eyes, just 'cuz you don't remember ever using something, doesn't mean it isn't useful in certain situations!


John


----------

